# HS1332AT auger height settings



## wolfcreek (Jan 10, 2016)

I have the first couple of days use on my new blower. Works great, only one thing I'm having problems figuring out:

There are supposed to be 3 settings for the height of the auger: normal, high and low. According to the manual, you are supposed to depress the foot pedal and lift the auger to the desired height and release the foot pedal.

The thing is, I don't seem to be able to find 3 distinct settings (only 2), and there doesn't seem to be any way to conclusively see which setting it is on.

Probably there are 3 pins somewhere that can be engaged, but I can't see them.

Any advice?


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

Probably what you experience is "up" and "down" flat on the pavement. The 3rd position is even lower. Press the lever and pull the handlebars up to lift the front of the tracks, and it will click into an even lower position.

I find that position useless. It's for obsessive-compulsive people who are trying to grind packed snow by getting the auger closer to the ground. You'll find traction greatly reduced when the tracks aren't flat on the curface.


----------



## BWC (Dec 16, 2015)

I'm not saying this is correct but this is what my 8/28 has for "3" settings. Sitting normally in the garage the bucket is off the floor. If I step on the bucket adjuster and lift slightly it will put down pressure on the bucket. If I lift again a little harder it really puts down pressure on the bucket. This is your three settings. Most times I just let the blower blow snow without stepping on the adjuster but you have to apply some lift to keep the skids on the ground. Whenever I get into some heavier snow I usually step once to lock the blower in. I do not use the third setting that much if at all. Hope this helps.


----------



## wolfcreek (Jan 10, 2016)

SnowG said:


> Probably what you experience is "up" and "down" flat on the pavement. The 3rd position is even lower. Press the lever and pull the handlebars up to lift the front of the tracks, and it will click into an even lower position.
> 
> I find that position useless. It's for obsessive-compulsive people who are trying to grind packed snow by getting the auger closer to the ground. You'll find traction greatly reduced when the tracks aren't flat on the curface.


Sounds correct, though I'm a bit confused why you corrected pushing handlebars down to up... if the goal is to lift the front of the tracks, don't you have to push down on the bars?

I've tried pretty hard to push down on the bars, but I don't seem to be able to lock into that third position.


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

wolfcreek said:


> if the goal is to lift the front of the tracks, don't you have to push down on the bars?


No, you'll want to lift up.


----------



## mikeinri (Mar 16, 2015)

Lift the handles without releasing the lever. The rear of the tracks come off the ground. If you then release the lever, the rear of the tracks fall down to the next position. Locking it here has the effect of lowering the auger. I guess you could say that this raises the front of the tracks, but it's hard for me to see it that way.

Mike


----------



## wolfcreek (Jan 10, 2016)

I get it now. I misunderstood where the point of articulation is... it is apparently only the angle of the tracks that is changing. Thanks!


----------



## wolfcreek (Jan 10, 2016)

mikeinri said:


> Lift the handles without releasing the lever. The rear of the tracks come off the ground. If you then release the lever, the rear of the tracks fall down to the next position. Locking it here has the effect of lowering the auger. I guess you could say that this raises the front of the tracks, but it's hard for me to see it that way.
> 
> Mike


I do believe that this is still backwards (it conflicts with the previous post).
Lifting the handles raises the front of the tracks, not the back (as I previously thought).

This video helped me see what is going on:


----------



## mikeinri (Mar 16, 2015)

Read it again. The video shows what happens when you lift the handles AND release the lever. I was trying to separate the steps to simplify understanding.

A better demonstration would be to put the unit on a pallet, with the auger housing hanging over the edge so the tracks stay flat. It's really the auger housing that's moving anyways, at least in deep snow.

Mike


----------



## wolfcreek (Jan 10, 2016)

mikeinri said:


> Read it again. The video shows what happens when you lift the handles AND release the lever. I was trying to separate the steps to simplify understanding.
> 
> A better demonstration would be to put the unit on a pallet, with the auger housing hanging over the edge so the tracks stay flat. It's really the auger housing that's moving anyways, at least in deep snow.
> 
> Mike


Ok, I read it again.

By "without releasing the lever" I guess you mean don't step on the foot bar?

I interpreted that as pushing down the foot bar and keeping it pushed.


----------



## E350 (Apr 21, 2015)

SnowG said:


> It's for obsessive-compulsive people who are trying to grind packed snow by getting the auger closer to the ground.


I am not obsessive-compulsive!

(Otherwise, that statement entirely applies to me...)


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

E350 said:


> I am not obsessive-compulsive!
> 
> (Otherwise, that statement entirely applies to me...)


:icon_whistling: if you say so


----------



## mikeinri (Mar 16, 2015)

wolfcreek said:


> Ok, I read it again.
> 
> By "without releasing the lever" I guess you mean don't step on the foot bar?
> 
> I interpreted that as pushing down the foot bar and keeping it pushed.


Lift handles, rear of tracks come up. Hold them up, release lever (press with your foot), and come back and tell us what happened.

Mike


----------



## wolfcreek (Jan 10, 2016)

mikeinri said:


> Lift handles, rear of tracks come up. Hold them up, release lever (press with your foot), and come back and tell us what happened.
> 
> Mike


Got it, I just would never describe pressing a lever as "releasing" it - these are opposite actions in my view.


----------



## mikeinri (Mar 16, 2015)

No worries. In my mind, the tracks are locked until you press the bar to release them. Makes the most sense if you lift the bars first, then hit the lever, the tracks fall right down due to gravity.

Usually, this is the best way for me to put it in deep dive (OCD) mode...

Mike


----------

